# Bass Masters classic



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Can Michael Iaconelli do it again ? He's lookin real good at the classic so far . Only 3oz out of 1st place after the first day with a total weight of 15#15oz and also bigg bass of day 1 at 7.04#  . This one is going to be a close one !


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

he doesnt hold his emotions back to well when he gets a hawg in the boat  I'd like to see him win it again


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know the top 7 or 8 are close watch out for Denny Brauer.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Alot of guys think that he is very unprofesional with his actions , I think he is alsome ! I get just as excited when I get a hawg myself !  I was very upset after watching last years classic on tv and seeing him not even get a hand shake from Gary Klien who finished 2nd !


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah alot of people don't like his actions, but I'm pretty sure if I caught the winning fish with 7 minutes to go and the classic on the line, I'd be doin some pretty good hootin' and hollarin'


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I would be going crazy. Iaconelli can do it if he keeps his head in the game.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Michael Iaconelli disqualified on day 2 for fishing an area that was off limits.. what a shame


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea How Did That Happen?did His Lowrance Fail Him Like Mine Did?...lol...


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I guess it didn't make much of a differnce that he was DQ, he only had a pound fish and it was dead.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

So what's your prediction of who is gonna take this one? Takahiro, Rojas , Quinn ?

I'm gonna go out on a limb for Quinn since he's the local boy.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm gonna say vandam, hes caught over 20 fish in two days, I think hes going to have a good bag tommorow.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Rojas will hang on.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't Know I wouldn't count the shallow guys out of It. Brauer could get a big bag, but Rojas is fishing the shallow stuff different he might do it.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I also wouldn't mind seeing quinn win. I have been reading about these poor guys having 50 to 60 boats following them around all day. Man would that suck. I would personally love to see a pro in action but I could not stoop to that level. They (the pros) hate all those boats following them around.(with the exception of Iaconelli) The last thing I would want to do is mess up my favorite bass pros day or water. I know these people feel they are doing no harm but i'm sure they park over water the pro was planning on fishing. Next year I will watch the classic from the weigh in for sure. I'm just glad they fished a lake instead of the delta again.


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

I think Quinn will hang on in this one..however I have to root for my long lost cousin Denny Brauer...we have to be related somehow being that we share the same last name!


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

Mike I. got out of the legalized fishing zone. With all the new electronics, how could someone do this? At least he faulted himself.
I look to see someone win it for the first time. Looks like Kelly Jordan is finding the fish so far. I like Aaron Martens intensity. However, the power fishing almost seems to take the fun out of the sport. 
Just my opinion.

Shari B


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

sheri, from what I read from bassmaster.com is that mike Iaconeli fished a release site that was off limits. He even called the tourney director before he fished but must have misunderstood him. Full story at bassmaster.com.


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

He had a good bag on day 3. Three of them, including the 5 pounder were caught in the last hour, too! I thought KVD had it, though.  
LaDo


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Takohiro Omori Rocks the house!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great finish. I hope I can see it in person next year in Pittsburg!!!


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Did any one say what kind of crankbait Tak was catching them on?


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah I saw the crank he was using it look loke a bagely shallow diver but I'am not sure. Yellow with a black back. Next time I am out in the mud I am gonna throw a crank like a see what happens. And I might get sumo frog and try that 2. What a finish,Can't wait till next Year in Pittsburgh.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

It Was Very Exciting To Watch The Final Weigh-in..bass Pro Did A Great Job To Keep You Glued To The T.v.shaw Grigsby And Fish Fishburne(sp) And Other Announcers Couldnt Have Done A Better Job...i Thought Kevin Van Dam Had It For Sure W/the Lead He Had....


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I really wanted to see Vandam win but theres always next year in Pittsburgh, I can't wait!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh well , at least Ike walked away with a little over $12,000 . I sure wished he could have stayed with the fish he was on the first day .


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

Tak was casting a Bagley Balsa BII crankbait. I've been doing good with the Bagleys this year, but my favorite little Bandit is still #1 for me.


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Is the Bassmaster Classic getting kinda stupid. I miss the days when it was just a bunch of hillbillys bringing in a sack of big old bass. These poor guys don't have a chance to fish in peace. You have got all the spectator boats runnin around and some blonde babe from ESPN chasing you in her Triton. There are helicopters flying overhead and the worst part is that they show on a map right where you are fishing in real time. This stuff is getting crazy!!


----------

